# The hospital I work for just got bought out by HCA - Will I lose my coding job??



## jeavery49 (May 5, 2017)

Hi All - 

Looking for some advice.  The hospital that I work (I'm a medical coder) for is being bought out by HCA (Healthcare of America).  We have no idea what to expect.  Will HCA terminate all of the current coding staff and replace them with their own coders??  Will they require us to re-apply for our current positions?  Or, will they just keep us on under HCA new ownership and control??

The uncertainty is really something that is bothering me.  This process of purchase is supposed to be completed between July-Sept of this year.  I am just very concerned that I will lose my job. 

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of something like this?  If so, please share...

Thanks so much!


----------



## KatieF84 (May 13, 2017)

They have in the past kept the coders on, but HCA hospital coders work from home, most of the physician HCA coders do as well


----------



## jeavery49 (May 17, 2017)

Yes, I do work from home currently. 
I just didn't know if HCA has their own coding group that would replace our current coding staff.  My director says that we should prepare to interview for our current jobs and that is concerning to me.


----------

